# Building a 2010 SST - Internal Cabling Ferrules & More



## Sablotny (Aug 15, 2002)

Going to ask the shop and Fuji about this too, but figured I'd post the topic here for some 4-1-1.

I'm building up my Fuji SST. I've wrenched on older steel bikes with internal cabling, but this is my first carbon frame with it. My background: I've built all my bikes in the last 15 years, and many others - probably 40-50 by now. I'm no certified mechanic, but an avid amateur wrench - building bikes isn't new to me. 

I got my frame in, but had to wait a week for some small bits to arrive. Since there are no traditional downtube cable stops with barrel adjusters, I ordered Jagwire rubber-covered inline adjusters for the FD, as well as some "Tube Top" rubber bumpers for where the housings will rub against the frame.

The carbon sockets for the internal cabling are larger than traditional 5mm ferrules. I had some stepped ferrules in my kit (seen below) that go from 0.225" (5.7mm) OD to 0.256" (6.5mm) OD. These seemed to be the correct fit. Upon cutting housings and making final adjustment to the rear brake, this stepped ferrule simply popped through the carbon socket and into the frame. Not fun when I was hoping to ride today, but I'm certainly happy that didn't happen to me in the middle of a 50 mph downhill!

Anybody else build up their own SST, or have pictures of the ferrules their factory built SST use? 

For the derailleur stops, I used the same stepped ferrules. The skinny 4mm shifter housing "waggled" inside these, so I turned down nylon ferrules and doubled up for a tight fit.

And lastly, the supplied BB cable guide fit, but not perfectly. The FD cable has to come out of its trough and make a near 90-degree turn to hit its hole through the BB shell. I shaved down the trough to allow it to make the bend.


----------



## Sablotny (Aug 15, 2002)

and, before I could even get through on the phone to the LBS where I bought the frame - Rob from Fuji responds. 

The rear brake takes full length housing - no stops. Makes sense, now for some "fishing" through that TT...


----------



## fusedterror (Sep 9, 2010)

I just built up my 2010 sst 3.0.

I looked at the floor model at the lbs and they actually ran cable housing through the frame for the rear brake, no stops necessary.

I did the same thing on my frame. Works perfectly.


----------



## zaragarcia (Oct 14, 2009)

*used frame had ferrules*

My 2010 SST 1.0 had ferrules from the previous owner. When building my bike it didn't look right, so I put full brake cable housing. Slightly heavier, but cleaner looking.


----------

